# "Grasshopper" Natural PFS In Olive Wood (A Slingshot Giveaway!)



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

Spring and nice weather have arrived and the countryside is teeming with all kinds of natural life, including lots of grasshoppers!!

This one came hopping at me and now wants a new home!!! 

The "Grasshopper" PFS is my latest creation. Carved from a natural fork of olive wood (Olea europaea), with was finished with a linseed oil bath and some coats of beeswax. Its design is ambidextrous.

I will be including this little shooter on a *giveaway*!! To be correct, I think it is actually my second giveaway on the Slingshot Forum.

Contestants to this giveaway must have at least *100 posts on the forum*. To participate, you'll just have to say *"I'm in"* and a few words about* slingshots, PFS's* (or any other type of slingshots!!) and *naturals* ...yeah, naturals!! I'm a little biased on my own giveaway!! LOL!!!

All entries will be closed on the *15th of May, 2015*, at *11:00 PM*, after which I shall proceed to gather all the names for a raffle. The raffle will take place on the *16th or 17th of May, 2015*.

I'll try to send the "Grasshopper" as soon as I can, with a pouch and some rubber for a bandset (high quality, of course!!)

Hope you enjoy all this silliness, my friends!! It's GIVEAWAY TIME!!!!!

And thanks for watching!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

WOW! I'm in!!!

I have one sample of your work already, and another one could not come too soon! Naturals (when made by Q) rule!

I've had a little experience with pfs, but not much... this would inspire me for sure!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in

( I have Q's slingshots but how can I say no to Q's masterpieces)


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Working your magic on PFS frames ! Nice as always Q !

I like shooting frames of all shapes and sizes as long as they have two bands and a leather pouch . They all teach me something . I love them all .

*I'M IN !*


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm in

If I can band it up I will shoot it Pfs, TTF, OTT, hammer, side ways, you name it I will try to shoot it


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

The precise symmetry of your carving is unmatched, Q!!!! *I'm in*to this frame, big time!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am so in 
First your last one is a beauty queen that is so great no matter its a PFS or any thing els your crafts men is top shelf

And second every time I spend time with teaching new bees how to shoot I get that giggly because you see the spark takes fire and they don't wanna stop sling shooting and than when i (we) show them pics from builders like the above slingshot ( not my stone age ones ) they loosing it compleat 
and the question round is full on and I can't stop smiling my self that's my little story for this "über cool" give away 
Cheerio


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh man I'm soo IN ! I've never won a giveaway so hopefully I've been holding out for this one. Wow Q you are THE man! I don't know how u do it , but u NEVER fail my friend. I love slingshots of all types. There's nothing more pure than the heart of someone you see in the slingshots they make.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm in if I qualify. I don't even know if I meat the requirements but I am a PFS fan. I'm just getting into it. I like that it can be so small yet so accurate.

Njones


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm in!

I would love to have one of your beautiful works 

Pfs shooting is not easy but it's good fun.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I'm in, I hope.

I love PFS shooting, have tried a natural PFS myself but it doesn't come close to yours.


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't shoot PFS's so please don't include me in the giveaway, but thank you for the opportunity

I just wanted to say that that's a beautiful slingshot and amazing carving you've done to it. *__*
I wish I was only half as good as you
What are you using for carving/making slingshots? If it's allowed for you to say


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

I'm in! 
Great slingshot master, such a nice finish!

I love naturals, it's a great way to start making slingshots, too bad that they became underrated...
But you show very well what can be done with a natural fork.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm in!

PFS are a challenge to me, but I have not given up! As for naturals, there is a fork on my desk right now that is trying to tell me what it wants to be.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You're very generous and kind, Master Q.

To give others a chance to own a piece of art from one of the best craftsman in the world ,.... I'm *NOT* in.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful stuff. Count me in =)


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you all for watching and entering the giveaway!!!! 

Well, the game is afoot now (as old Sherlock would say!!)

My friend Njones, since you have already 100 posts, you're most certainly eligible for the raffle!!

As for the others who don't want to participate (Hi there, my friends!!), I shall respect your decision.

Keep posting your stories and slingshot-related exploits!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i'm in !

even though im a lone wolf when it comes to being in a pfs clique, community or whatever group ; i am willing to spread the message of peace through the olive pfs you're offering .


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm *not* in, Q-man, but that is one amazing piece of work. :bowdown:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

As I once said to CapnJoe: a pfs is like 5 tons of fun crammed in a one pound bag! Once he introduced me, I was hooked.

And a natural one from the Portuguese Master of Naturals... How could one pass up on a chance for such a Holy Grail of slingshots? Bro, I AM SO IN!! Thank you so much for this opportunity! Yet another example of the amazing generosity that lives in this community. Outstanding!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Super! Very good work and thanks for the opportunity. I'm in.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

That 's very nice


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I am in. Pfs are my favorites for up close point and zap style of shooting. Got my first ever game bird with a of a and a marble, sure didn't look as fine as this one though.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Your artistry never ceases to amaze me! Naturals impart more of themselves to the shooter, especially well crafted ones! I'm in, naturally!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Man olive wood is *sooo* nice ! the linseed oil and beeswax really make it look awesome !!

Im not a very good shot with pickle forks but i can always learn 

*I'm in . *

**


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

A natural PFS, somethink you can take everywere and made by a Portuguese craftsmanship, what more can anyone want  I´m in my friend !!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I'm in for couple of reasons:

firstly, I love your work, so if you put just a plain stick carved with your hand I would be in;

secondly, I do not shoot PFS, never tried so this might be an opportunity;

thirdly, although I sometimes do and play with various boards, my true love are naturals.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

OK im gonna post here about thirty times, cool?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

honorary pie said:


> OK im gonna post here about thirty times, cool?


LOL!! You do not need that, my friend!! 

I guess that, by the time the deadline ends, you'll have the 100 posts.

Thanks anyway for noticing that!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Hehehe, that's not my style. I'll wait until I have the honest requirements, I EFFING adore your work though.. I'm out this time.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

DukaThe said:


> I don't shoot PFS's so please don't include me in the giveaway, but thank you for the opportunity
> 
> I just wanted to say that that's a beautiful slingshot and amazing carving you've done to it. *__*
> I wish I was only half as good as you
> What are you using for carving/making slingshots? If it's allowed for you to say


Thanks for participating on the giveaway, my friend!!! :wave:

My tools are a carving knife (Flexcut-style carving knives or a Mora 120), japanese hand saw, rasps and sandpapers (my preferred grits are 80, 150, 240, 280, 320, 350, 400, 500 and 800). I also finish with 000 steel wool.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Beautiful work as always Master Q.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Beautiful work as always Master Q.


Thanks Beanflip!!!

You didn't said "I'm in" but, obviously, you'll be on the list!!

Hope everything's fine, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm in, thank you for the chance!

As for PFS's, I really like them, they're great to shoot yet fully pocketable!

And winning a carved Natural from the Master himself would be incredible!


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

WOW! I'm in!

That's a beautiful PFS!How hard is olive wood compared to others?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr. Clean said:


> WOW! I'm in!
> 
> That's a beautiful PFS!How hard is olive wood compared to others?


Thank you so much, my friend!!

Olive wood is indeed very sturdy. If compared to certain species of oak, for example, it can be harder than those.

My friend, I hope you not take this too bad, but you only have 21 posts. So, I'm afraid you're not eligible for this raffle. Unless you reach the 100 posts before the 15th of May. 

Anyway, thanks for the feedback!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

DOH! :banghead:

I missed that in the rules! :bawling:

Well thanks anyways and I envy whoever gets that wonderful shooter. :thumbsup:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Mr. Clean said:


> DOH! :banghead:
> 
> I missed that in the rules! :bawling:
> 
> Well thanks anyways and I envy whoever gets that wonderful shooter. :thumbsup:


Let's see how this thread ends.

By the 15th of May I'll give you an answer. For the time being, I better stick to the rules 

Anyway, you're most kind, my friend!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Mr. Clean said:


> WOW! I'm in!
> 
> That's a beautiful PFS!How hard is olive wood compared to others?


Most of olive tree species are much stronger then north american hardwoods


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

zippo said:


> Mr. Clean said:
> 
> 
> > WOW! I'm in!
> ...


Yes, olive wood is indeed a very strong wood.

Relating to other hardwoods, I'm not sure. But it is strong, nevertheless.

Cheers ...Q


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm in!!! I'm all ready day dreaming bout grilling and shooting off the deck this summer!


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Quercusuber said:


> zippo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Clean said:
> ...


I own many acers of olive&other hardwook trees, from my expirience in building, cutting and trimming olive wood tops it all.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello friends!!!!

Don't forget: the deadline for inscribe your name on this raffle ends the *15th of May*, *2015*, at *11:00 PM*!!!

Join in, if you can!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

My very highest compliments to your generosity, Q. You are truly a magnificent fellow!!! I am NOT in, but some lucky soul is going to be very happy! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> My very highest compliments to your generosity, Q. You are truly a magnificent fellow!!! I am NOT in, but some lucky soul is going to be very happy! :wave:
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Thank you so much, sir!! You're very kind!!! 

Well, there's no problem at all in adding your name to the list. But I respect your decision, Charles.

Best regards ...Q


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm in. There is. Something very rewarding about shooting a PFS and natural forks. Combine the two and it's pure magic.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WOW, Count me in on this, that is little beauty ;-)

I have one bamboo PFS that I got in a trade a while back and tomorrow I'm re-working on three small 1/4 thick cutting board PFS's for EDC units ;- )

wll


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Wow, that thing is Gorgeous Thanks for the Generosity... I'm in on the Olive Fork Shooter.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Come on, folks!!!!! 

There's about 24 contestants by this time!!! There's plenty room for more!!

Don't forget: deadline is the *15th of May, 2015*

Cheers ...Q


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in.. I love pfs' because they are small and great for plinking. Now that I learned to shoot pfs butterfly, they are small pocketable HAND CANNON's lol.

Cheers Q, you make awesome frames!

Jeff


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Great , I'm in.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

OK, I'm in!! After shooting in the basement all winter it's a joy to be outside plinking again and shooting a PFS was something I was going to try once spring arrived. Thanks, Q !!!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you all for participating!!!! 

Don't forget: the deadline it's on the *15th of May!!!*

Cheers ....Q


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Alright, you talked me into it Q! I'M IN!!! Who could say no to a chance at obtaining this beauty?!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm in my friend!

I'm not a great pickle forker but I am a big fan of your naturals!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello to all!!!!

Just a reminder...the "Grasshopper" PFS giveaway's deadline will end tomorrow, the *15th of May, at 11:00 PM*

The list of contestants is big, but there's room for more!! Come and join!!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm definately in.

Melvin


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm in, ty for the chance to win this beauty Q. naturals and pfs are my style of shooter, knowing the association of olive branch and peace, makes this a special shooter indeed.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

My dear friends:

The list of contestants for the *"Grasshopper" giveaway* is now closed!!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR PARTICIPATION!!! You guys are GREAT!!! 

Here's the list:

*1* PeterW

*2* e~shot

*3* treefork

*4 * shew97

*5 * Lee Silva

*6 * leon13

*7* DougDynasty

*8 * Njones

*9* E.G.

*10* tyrone8511

*11* NOTATOY

*12* flipgun

*13* kobe23

*14* Imperial

*15* Viper010

*16* Bob Fionda

*17* nike

*18* ChapmanHands

*19* tradspirit

*20* zippo

*21* slingshooterPT

*22* jazz

*23* Beanflip

*24* carboncopy

*25* Mr. Clean

*26* you'llshootyereyeout

*27* JTslinger

*28* wII

*29* diggitydane

*30* CanH8r

*31* JonM

*32* devils son in law

*33* toolmantf99

*34* rockslinger

*35* melvin

*36* GHT

I've attributed a number to each name, based on the entries sequence. That number will be *randomly sorted*, on an online site.

The raffle's result will be posted here, on this thread, in the next couple of hours, or days (I'll make the draw as soon as I can!)

GOOD LUCK to everyone, though only the luckiest guy will win!! 

THANK YOU so much for everything!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good Deal! Thanx for the chance!


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Cool man. I can't wait to see who wins. I love these drawings.

Njones


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Good luck everyone. Thank you for the chance Q.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

#sitting at the edge of my seat# Break out the popcorn lads it's gonna be a good show! Thanks for the excitement, and for the privilege of such a golden chance Master Q!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Good evening (morning or afternoon, depending on which part of the globe you're in!!) slingshot friends!! :wave:

I'm proud to announce that I've already randomly picked a number corresponding to one contestant's name!!!!

And the winner was...

Number *5 *... *LEE SILVA*!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!! You're the winner!! :king:

I've chosen an Internet site that does this type of random raffles. The website's name is RandomResult.com

This site also provided a ticket which proves the authenticity of the raffle. In case you folks are interested on confirming this number, you should go to this site and type the following code: *17742XRVSS *

Well, it is a pity that I cannot send everyone a token of my appreciation!! You guys are AWESOME in participating in these little games!!! I thank you ALL!!!!!

Lee, I shall get in contact with you soon, to arrange all the details for the shipment of the "Grasshopper"!! I hope you enjoy it!!!

MANY, MANY THANKS TO ALL!!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Lee you lucky sonuvagun! ! Congrats! Wow what an awesome thing to do Q. Thank you soo much buddy for doing this


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

DougDynasty said:


> Lee you lucky sonuvagun! ! Congrats! Wow what an awesome thing to do Q. Thank you soo much buddy for doing this


LOL!!! 

He would be indeed a lucky guy if he had won one of your GEMS, Doug!!

Well, I hope Lee can be somehow content though!!

Cheers, my friend!!

Q


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:cursin: I mean, "Good for You Lee!"


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Congrats Lee!


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

Heck Yeah a True Pickle Fork Master Deserves that Thing! You did a Great Job Producing Such a Fantastic Giveaway Q thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Congrats Lee and thanks for then chance at that gorgeous shooter Q!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Congrats Lee 

Thanks Q for the chance!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats Lee!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Lee????!!!! That Dirty No Gooder!!!!!????? Thanks for the giveaway Q and congrats, Lee! :headbang:


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Way to go Lee.....you dog :neener:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulation Lee.

Thank you Master Q, for the chance to win your creation.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats to Mr Silva and a hardy thank you to master Q for his generosity! ????


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

A recent study suggests that random results are most often biased. I didn't check out the site but probably it's under a black sheep domain name. ... ?


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

honorary pie said:


> A recent study suggests that random results are most often biased. I didn't check out the site but probably it's under a black sheep domain name. ... ?


LOL!!!! 

I might have to check it myself...Nowadays, one can't be too careful on the web!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice! Congrats Lee. Thanks again Q.

Jeff


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

congrats Lee ! Ty for the chance Q .


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Whoooowhoooo!!!!! Hahahahaha

I never win anything! For this little sweetheart to be my first GRAND prize, Like wow, What a treat!!! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Whoooowhoooo!!!!! Hahahahaha

I never win anything! For this little sweetheart to be my first GRAND prize, Like wow, What a treat!!! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Whoooowhoooo!!!!! Hahahahaha

I never win anything! For this little sweetheart to be my first GRAND prize, Like wow, What a treat!!! Thank you, Thank you, Thank you!!!!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry for the malfunction! That's a couple more whooowhoo's than I intended to post,,,,, but as a matter of fact, I truly felt every one of them!!!

And then some!!!! *Whooowhoooo!!! *


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats Lee!!


----------



## NOTATOY (Feb 17, 2015)

Congrats man! Take good care of that beauty you won!


----------

